# The Priest



## Casper (Dec 28, 2013)

*The priest in a small Irish village had a rooster and ten hens*
*he kept in the hen house behind the church*.

*One Sunday morning, before mass, he* 
*went to feed the birds and discovered* 
*that the cock was missing.*

*He knew about cock fights in* 
*the village, so he questioned* 
*his parishioners in church.

During mass, he asked the congregation,*
*'Has anybody got a cock? '*

*All the men stood up.*

*'No, no, '* *he said,* *'that wasn't what I meant.* 
*Has anybody seen a cock? '*

*All the women stood up.*

*'No, no, '* *he said,* *' that wasn't what I meant.* 
*Has anybody seen a cock that* *doesn't belong to them? ' *

*Half the women stood up..*

*'No, no, '* *he said,* *'that wasn't what I meant.*
*Has anybody seen MY cock?* ' 
*
Sixteen altar boys, two priests* *and a goat stood up.*

*The priest fainted.*


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

They're leavin' that alone Cas.


----------



## Casper (Dec 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> They're leavin' that alone Cas.



_*Early days yet Di.....*_:wink:


----------

